# Sultry Smoky Eyes - The Makeup Republic



## awilda429 (Jun 10, 2016)

Hi Beauties,

I haven't posted a FOTD on here since 2010, I think. Well, I'm back! and Hi!!!
I hope you like this simple smoky eye. Whenever I want to do a smokey look, I always reach for these colors. They never fail.
View attachment 54666
View attachment 54669




PRODUCTS USED:
*FACE: *
Giorgio Armani Luminous Silk Foundation 6.25 http://goo.gl/1Eha5l 
Makeup Forever HD Pressed Setting Powder http://goo.gl/EAmoHX
Laura Mercier Translucent Setting Power http://goo.gl/iUbMUp 
Urban Decay Naked Skin Concealer in Medium Neutral http://goo.gl/9G5BsV
MAC Bronzer - Matte Bronze http://goo.gl/BNnHjv


*EYES*:
Urban Decay Primer Potion http://goo.gl/tYecpK 
Nars Brousse Eyeshadow Duo http://goo.gl/xCiOot 
MAC Ricepaper Eyeshadow http://goo.gl/XAdisY
MAC Soft Brown Eyeshadow http://goo.gl/XAdisY
Estee Lauder Doublewear Eyeliner in Onyx http://goo.gl/FD7EuG 
Marc Jacobs Velvet Noir Mascara http://goo.gl/HfcEBs 


*CHEEKS:*
Nars Desire Blush http://goo.gl/JLP0CR 
Nars Albatross Highlighter http://goo.gl/tlqK1H 


*EYEBROWS:*
Anastasia Beverly Hill Dipbrow Pomade - Soft Brown http://goo.gl/XyCpxd
Anastasia Beverly Hill Brow Pencil - Soft Brown http://goo.gl/2xuxIJ






*This post is NOT sponsored. I purchase all of my own products, none of these things have been sent to me. Some links may be affiliate links, which help me purchase products for review & improve my blog/videos. If you would like to support me, thank you so much! If you are uncomfortable doing so, that's ok, you can search the products names I have listed in Google to find where to purchase them on your own. Still, thank you so much. I hope you enjoy my blog & videos.


----------



## blazeno.8 (Jun 22, 2016)

Cool smokey eyes are always nice.


----------

